# Bid Or Buy Discounted Auction



## VapeKing (25/11/13)

One lucky person will get the chance to purchase a starter kit at a discounted rate:

Join the auction now:

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/122947304/VAPEKING_CE5_1100MAH_ELECTRONIC_CIGARETTE_STARTER_KIT.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

